# Reusable wallpaper border??



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a bathroom repaint with a twist. They have a border up, and HO says it is removable and can be reapplied. She showed me the packaging a couple months ago when we first talked about the job, and it does say it is removable and can be reapplied. I thought it would say it could be reapplied while the initial positioning, but it actually says it can be removed and reapplied years later.
Anyone ever hear of this? I know this stuff came from Wal-Mart or some such place, so I am extremely doubtful it can be reapplied once I get it off.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Never had experience with it but I would doubt it. If she wants it up still paint around it. If she insists on taking it down and reusing get it in writing that your not responsible for that not happening..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Some of the "self-stick" borders come off the wall very easily - usually when not wanted. I'm talking about SELF-STICK not pre-pasted. I've had to re-paste many of these with REAL wallpaper paste, but then they will not be "peelable", but they do stay up.

And some self stick borders and not peelable. 

If it is one of these peelable self sticks, it will peel right off. DO NOT offer the HO any guarantee that it will stay up after you re-stick it - unless they want it up with real adhesive. . 

If it is something else again, fill us in as to what it is and maybe one of us can help.


----------



## Private_Estate (Feb 13, 2009)

I sell/sold that stuff....... (self Stick)
my experince was big guarantees from the supplier and nothing but headaches from the end user.

2 years ago when I bought my paint store, this type of product was an existing "In Stock" item the previous owner had brought in. Sales were weak with this product so I brought some home to furnish my newborn son's nursery. It did not stick, started falling down with in 2-3 days. (walls: 25-30 day old, 2 coat, 100% acrylic eggshell luster, manufacture colour) The self stick inventory from what I could gather was 18-24 months old. After that, I had a quite a few customer (HO) returns with this product, I pulled the inventory and put it in the clearance $1 bin.

I made numerous calls to the distributor and product rep. I was told there was nothing wrong with the product and that the rep (who I never met) would be by to see me. Summer of 2008 the Canadian Distributor's 1-800 was disconnected and the US counter part had no interest in dealing with me.

Needless to say I won't be bringing in more of the line.

I'm not at work today so I don't know what the brand info my "junk" self stick border and room aplique (decals) inventory, but I'll post the information next week. my inventory also claims to be reusable years later. Would have been nice if it even worked just once.

Update: 02/18/2009 
Company: Borders Unlimited
1/2 made in the USA 1/2 made in Canada

Like daArch said, use wallpaper paste to keep them up. No guarantees on the ease of removal down the road.

P.E.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PE,

Let me guess, when you called the distrib and the rep you were told, "this is the first time we've heard any complaints about that product"


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm meeting with the HO again this week and will find out a bit more about this stuff and post it.


----------

